# Cameron House Lodges - Scotland - any information



## mikenk (Jun 20, 2017)

We are planning on a vacation in Scotland next year or the next. We prefer higher end resorts, with nice views, golf, but still close for day trips to Glasgow, Stirling, and Edinburgh. The Cameron House Lodges on Loch Lomond seemed to fit the bill. There seems to be a main mansion house and a bunch of smaller units - hard to really understand.

One thing we like is a train station is only a few miles away for day trips.

Does anyone have any experience with this resort and its layout?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Conan (Jun 21, 2017)

We stayed there ten years ago--a very nice, comfortable cottage walking distance from the main house/hotel.
Here are Google links to the cottages 
https://www.google.com/maps/@56.011...4!1sBxSYOIopCeZYQI9dwjjcTQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
and to the main house/hotel:
https://www.google.com/maps/@56.0132801,-4.6066547,3a,75y,234.9h,103.21t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sZiYBZxczeB5pW5RE4rnn2Q!2e0!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=ZiYBZxczeB5pW5RE4rnn2Q&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=314.09354&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656

Of course, you can click on the Google image to see the Loch opposite the cottages and virtually walk around the property.

We enjoyed a boat excursion on the Loch, and driving our rental car into Glasgow, home of Charles Rennie Mackintosh
http://visit-glasgow.info/culture/top-ten-charles-rennie-mackintosh/


----------



## mikenk (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot; that was quite helpful.


----------



## silentg (Jun 22, 2017)

Did you exchange thru RCI or II? This place looks beautiful!


----------



## Conan (Jun 22, 2017)

silentg said:


> Did you exchange thru RCI or II? This place looks beautiful!



RCI for us....


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2017)

Suggest you message jme (Marty) as he was very helpful to me on Scotland ideas.

Brian


----------

